
Show HN: atom.watch – beautiful clock in the browser - Eun
http://atom.watch
======
Eun
Syncing is done with multiple time servers.

Still looking for time servers!

~~~
bradknowles
Perhaps using pool.ntp.org?

Please do make sure you're following the Rules of Engagement that should be
outlined at www.pool.ntp.org.

